

Poll: Snowden should be prosecuted for NSA leaks - Yhippa
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/06/17/americans-say-snowden-should-be-prosecuted-for-nsa-leaks-in-usa-today-poll/2430583/

======
sukuriant
The people have a lot of contradictions around what they want. We need leaks,
but the people that leak should be prosecuted (Wait, what?), for example.

------
bobwaycott
The public is fundamentally confused.

